# Meg 2 years today she went to the bridge



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Its 2 years today 29th December that my lovely Meg went suddenly to the bridge never a day goes by where I don't think about her I miss her so very much but at least I know my Sadie is with her to look after her.

And I to will join them both at the bridge sometime and we will never be parted again.

You're always in my heart and thought's Meg I will love you for ever.




Goodbye

With heavy hearts; and a tear in our eyes
after all these years; we must say goodbye
Please understand; we've done all we could
if there was anything we could do; you know we would

I'm sitting right here; gently rub your ears
while I talk to you softly; trying to hold back the tears
The memories you gave us; we'll never forget
especially the ones; of the day we all met

One last hug; and one last kiss
you have no idea; how much you'll be missed
To look into your eyes; this one last time
you tell me it's ok; you know it's your time

Close your eyes now; and go to sleep
we'll pray to the Lord; you're soul he'll keep
Go in peace now; our good friend
we'll stay right here with you; until the end

Dream of that special day and time
when we'll meet at the Bridge; and all will be fine
We'll run and play; side by side
with a soft warm feeling; deep down inside

Your memory will live on; in each one of us
you'll always be number 1; to all of us
Have a safe journey; through the night
I promise when you awake; you'll be in God's light

So with heavy hearts; and tears in our eyes
just for now my friend; we say goodbye


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Maggie I am thinking of you today.
What a beautifull poem,and tribute to your sweet Meg,and what soulfull eyes,Meg had.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> Maggie I am thinking of you today.
> What a beautifull poem,and tribute to your sweet Meg,and what soulfull eyes,Meg had.


Thanks Tracey that one on the patio was just before the vet came to put her to sleep.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She was a true beauty with such a wonderful loving face. You're in my thoughts today.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

ggdenny said:


> She was a true beauty with such a wonderful loving face. You're in my thoughts today.


Thanks she was 5 1/2 years old when i got her and nearly 13 when i lost her.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Maggie, my thoughts are with you and Ray today. How these dogs have the ability to steal a piece of our hearts! What a beautiful poem and tribute to beautiful Meg. May you never forget her, she meant so very much to you!! She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Hugs to you and your family. She was a gorgeous girl, beautiful pics. Love the poem.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Maggie, what a lovely and touching tribute to your Meg. It is so easy to see why she was loved so much. Thinking of both you and Ray today.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Meg with Sadie


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful girl Meg was. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Meg had a long and wonderful life with you Maggie, just think of all those good times you shared, Meg's memory will be with you always.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

She's still with you Maggie~you & I both know that. That bond will never cease. Special thoughts for you today.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with Steve. Thinking of you and your girls. I know how you feel.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie:

Hugs to you and Ray today and I'm sure Sadie and Meg are happy together and will be waiting for you!
Just like my Mimi, Munchkin and two Gizmos, will be waiting for Ken and I!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

((((HUGS)))) to you and Ray today. Know that she is still with you in your heart and your memories and one day will be playing with you again like you were never apart. Meg was such a beautiful girl and had such a soulful and expressive face. Give Daisy and Charlie extra hugs to help with your pain.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Maggie, dont know how I missed this yesterday. Did think of you though and post on UK site as realised it was Megs anniversary. Lovely tribute but totally wrecked again! 
Such lovely photos,. Bless her.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry Maggie, Meg was an exceptional girl. Hugs


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Thinking of you. I am so sorry for your loss. I bet Meg was an outstanding girl!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for your support they say you only have one heart dog but it my case its two Meg and Sadie they will always be in my heart for ever and ever.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thoughts are with you on this anniversary of you beautiful girl going to the bride. They nevber leave our hearts.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

What a beautiful girl she was and what a beautiful poem. She is watching over you.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh gee.. I keep promising myself I'll stop looking at this thread... now I'm in tears again. {{{{{{Big Hugs}}}}}}}


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Meggie'sMom said:


> Oh gee.. I keep promising myself I'll stop looking at this thread... now I'm in tears again. {{{{{{Big Hugs}}}}}}}


 
Thanks Cindy its just so nice to know how much people care on this site.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

That was a wonderful tribute for your sweet girl. She was a beautiful girl. Our golden sweeties at the bridge leave us with a special place our hearts for them. I know how hard it is, I do believe some day we will meet up with them again. Thinking of you.


----------

